# Antoine Brumel missa or better than his motets or songs this is my claim i explain



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See the first time i heard Brumel was a mass called Missa '' et ecce terrae motus'' on Oh magnum mysterium box-set.

Than i heard is missa called Sequentia very nice and eery if i might says, after this i finally heard Brabant ensemble rendition all does it featured motets the missa on this sounded better.

So i concluded the following verdict, this guys is better at missa than motets or anything.His masses
blown me away so many time...

Whar an incredible classical composer we have here...

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The only music by Brumel that I have heard is the earth moves mass, Peter Philips, it is an exceptional piece of music from the first note to the last, unforgettable. Brumel may be a one hit wonder.


----------

